
Sidis Archives - zeristor
https://sidis.net/
======
zeristor
If he published anonymously surely with machine learning these books could be
identified for prose similarity?

I imagine if Google has OCRd nearly all the books this would be an interesting
problem for someone there.

Unless they’ve already done it.

